# Crazy LAKE



## Ultimate (4. Februar 2005)

Hi
habt ihr schon einmal den Film Crazy Lake 135Karpfen in 7 Tagen gesehen?
Mein Angelhändler wollte mir gestern glaubhaft machen |kopfkrat  das man den See tageweise mieten kann. Er soll in Frankreich sein! 
Hat jemand Ahnung ob das stimmt oder wollte er mich nur mal wieder auf den Arm nehmen?? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Crazy LAKE*

Jupp is nen Paylake in Franzenland, soll aber mitlerweile total überlaufen sein und solche massenfänge sind auch da nicht alltäglich.


----------



## Ultimate (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Crazy LAKE*

Das ging ja schnell!!! 
Kennst du den richtigen Namen von dem See oder hättest du nen Link für mich???


----------



## dropback (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Crazy LAKE*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp is nen Paylake in Franzenland, soll aber mitlerweile total überlaufen sein und solche massenfänge sind auch da nicht alltäglich.


Falsch. Der See ist ein ganz normaler Stausee, nix mit mieten. Er heißt Lac de la Vingeanne und liegt ca. 30km von Langres (Departement 52) entfernt (die Seen Mouche, Charmes, Liez sind auch in der Ecke). Karten haben letztes Jahr 112€/Jahr gekostet, es gab 2 Nachtangelzonen, waren auch immer gut besucht wenn ich da kucken war. Überlaufen sind die anderen 3 Seen auch meistens, und blanken kann man am Vingeanne wie überall anders auch.
Grüße
drop


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Crazy LAKE*

ja wenn ma gerade bei dem thema sind hat wer den film das ihr mir den geben könnt?????

ich hab nur den trailer!!

danke


----------



## STICHLING (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Crazy LAKE*

Hi

habe den Film schon gesehen das mit den 135 Karpfen in 7 Tagen war schon beindruckend aber meiner Meinug nach zu stressig  |supergri

Gruss


Sven


----------



## Daniel Hermann (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Crazy LAKE*

Ich versteh euch nicht!!
Warum schreiben manche Leute sowas, obwohl sie noch nie da waren.
es sind wirklich schöne Seen in Frankreich


----------



## MrRasat (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Crazy LAKE*

135 Karpfen in 7 Tagen!
Absolut Geil der Film!!!
Nächstes Jahr will ich mit 2 Kollegen da hin!!!
Dann kommt der Film "150 Karpfen in 5 Tagen!!!"
Und wenn nicht gibt es in Deutschland auch ein paar
Wunderschöne Karpfenseen!!!


----------

